# the top near the rear end...



## mssg

Hola, los saludo a todos.

Necesito ayuda para traducir la siguiente oración:

*The pigidial gland is an opening from the top near the rear end of the body*.

Tal vez se deba a mi ignorancia pero veo una contradicción entre THE TOP y NEAR THE REAR END. He buscado imágenes de esa glándula en internet para aclarar su posición anatómica pero no encontré ninguna.
La traducción literal sería:

*La glándula pigidial* (¡qué nombre raro!) *es un orificio* (o una abertura) *de* *la parte superior* (from top) (¿parte superior de dónde?) *cercana al extremo trasero* (o posterior)* del cuerpo.*

Gracias
mssg


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Si buscas en Internet, sí encontrarás dibujos donde señalan dónde está la glándula.
Yo creo que sería algo así como: "La glándula pigidial es una abertura en la parte superior próxima al extremo posterior del cuerpo".
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## lanceb

I'm afraid something is not right with the English. I can't make sense of it.


----------



## k-in-sc

lanceb said:


> I'm afraid something is not right with the English. I can't make sense of it.


It would probably help you to know that it is the "p*y*gidial gland" and that these are ants.


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Si buscas en Internet, sí encontrarás dibujos donde señalan dónde está la glándula.
> Yo creo que sería algo así como: "La glándula pigidial es una abertura en la parte superior próxima al extremo posterior del cuerpo".
> Espero que te sirva.


 
Gracias por responder, Ilialluna. Ya busqué y encontré muchas cosas pero no la ubicación de esa glándula. Lo que no entiendo es lo de "la parte superior próxima al extremo posterior del cuerpo". El extremo posterior sería la cola y no entiendo cómo se conectaría con la parte superior (¿de qué, por otra parte?).

Gracias de nuevo
                       mssg



lanceb said:


> I'm afraid something is not right with the English. I can't make sense of it.


 
Hola, lanceb. La oración que cité pertenece a un libro de E. O. Wilson, un especialista en hormigas, abejas y otros insectos. A mí también me parece que hay algo mal, como le digo a Ilialluna, y por eso los consulté.
 Gracias y saludos
            mssg



k-in-sc said:


> It would probably help you to know that it is the "p*y*gidial gland" and that these are ants.


 
Bueno, gracias por la corrección, fue un error involuntario.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Lo que quiere decir es que están situadas dorsalmente en la proximidad del extremo posterior del cuerpo (que aquí no es "cola"). El pigidio es el último segmento del insecto. Creo también que el original debería explicarlo de otro modo. Mira lo que dice en Wikipedia:

"Todas las familias de adéfagos tienen glándulas pigidiales pares localizadas dorsalmente en la región posterior del abdomen que secretan productos químicos repelentes. Las glándulas consisten en complejas invaginaciones de la cutícula con células epidérmicas contiguas al integumento. Las glándulas no tienen conexión con el recto y se abren en el octavo tergito abdominal".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola. Lo que quiere decir es que están situadas dorsalmente en la proximidad del extremo posterior del cuerpo (que aquí no es "cola"). El pigidio es el último segmento del insecto. Creo también que el original debería explicarlo de otro modo. Mira lo que dice en Wikipedia:
> 
> "Todas las familias de adéfagos tienen glándulas pigidiales pares localizadas dorsalmente en la región posterior del abdomen que secretan productos químicos repelentes. Las glándulas consisten en complejas invaginaciones de la cutícula con células epidérmicas contiguas al integumento. Las glándulas no tienen conexión con el recto y se abren en el octavo tergito abdominal".
> 
> Espero que te sirva.


 

Hola, Ilialluna, muchas gracias por lo detallado de tu respuesta. De todos modos, con lo que dice en esa página me resulta todavía más difícil entender lo de *la parte superior* porque si la glándula se encontrara en la parte superior del dorso no estaría cerca del extremo posterior del cuerpo. Por lo que yo entiendo, eso sería como decir que una estructura anatómica cualquiera estuviera ubicada a la altura de la columna cervical y cerca de la columna lumbar o, para que fuera más parecido a lo que dice Wilson, cerca del ano. ¿Habrá un error en el original?

Gracias de nuevo
mssg


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola de nuevo. Ten en cuenta que, en un animal, el extremo superior no corresponde al extremo cefálico, como sería en humanos por la posición bípeda. Lo que en un humano es superior e inferior, en un animal (no bípedo) es anterior y posterior. En tu caso, creo que superior equivale a dorsal. La glándula está en una posición superior o dorsal cerca del extremo posterior del cuerpo.
Saludos.


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola de nuevo. Ten en cuenta que, en un animal, el extremo superior no corresponde al extremo cefálico, como sería en humanos por la posición bípeda. Lo que en un humano es superior e inferior, en un animal (no bípedo) es anterior y posterior. En tu caso, creo que superior equivale a dorsal. La glándula está en una posición superior o dorsal cerca del extremo posterior del cuerpo.
> Saludos.


 

Gracia, Ilialluna. Lo que me explicas es muy claro y creo que ahora lo entiendo. ¿Quieres decir que en los animales no bípedos superior significa "en la parte de arriba", o sea en el dorso? ¿Y posterior es abajo, en este caso en la parte baja del dorso?
   Cariños
             mssg


----------



## k-in-sc

Superior - toward the sky
Inferior - toward the ground
Anterior - nearer the head
Posterior - farther from the head
That's how I understand it, anyway.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola, mssg. Es como dice k-in-sc.
En un humano: extremo superior: cabeza; extremo inferior: pies; parte anterior: la correspondiente al vientre; parte posterior: la correspondiente a la espalda.
En un animal: extremo anterior: cabeza; extremo posterior: cola; parte dorsal: la correspondiente a la espalda; parte ventral: la correspondiente al vientre.


----------



## mssg

k-in-sc said:


> Superior - toward the sky
> Inferior - toward the ground
> Anterior - nearer the head
> Posterior - farther from the head
> That's how I understand it, anyway.


----------



## mssg

Hola, k-in-sc, gracias por tu aporte. 
De todos modos, creo que _anterior_ también quiere decir adelante y _posterior, _atrás_._


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Hola, mssg. Es como dice k-in-sc.
> En un humano: extremo superior: cabeza; extremo inferior: pies; parte anterior: la correspondiente al vientre; parte posterior: la correspondiente a la espalda.
> En un animal: extremo anterior: cabeza; extremo posterior: cola; parte dorsal: la correspondiente a la espalda; parte ventral: la correspondiente al vientre.


 


Gracias, Ilialluna, como te dije en un mensaje anterior, tu explicación es muy clara.

Cariños

mssg 

PD: ¿por casualidad tú sabes qué es la opción "multi-quote", dónde está y cómo se usa?


----------



## Ilialluna

Lo que k-in-sc y yo queremos decirte es que una cosa es que hables de un animal y otra de una persona. Anterior es, efectivamente, hacia delante y posterior hacia atrás, pero si estás hablando de un animal, hacia adelante (o anterior) es hacia la cabeza y hacia atrás (o posterior) es hacia la cola, mientras que en una persona anterior es la parte que corresponde al pecho, abdomen, etc. y posterior es la que corresponde a la espalda.

No tengo ni idea de lo de la opción multiquote. He visto tu contestación después de editar la mía.


----------



## mssg

Ilialluna said:


> Lo que k-in-sc y yo queremos decirte es que una cosa es que hables de un animal y otra de una persona. Anterior es, efectivamente, hacia delante y posterior hacia atrás, pero si estás hablando de un animal, hacia adelante (o anterior) es hacia la cabeza y hacia atrás (o posterior) es hacia la cola, mientras que en una persona anterior es la parte que corresponde al pecho, abdomen, etc. y posterior es la que corresponde a la espalda.
> 
> No tengo ni idea de lo de la opción multiquote. He visto tu contestación después de editar la mía.


 

Muy bien, Ilialluna, me quedó claro y te lo agradezco mucho.
Cariños
mssg


----------



## k-in-sc

mssg said:


> Hola, k-in-sc, gracias por tu aporte.
> De todos modos, creo que _anterior_ también quiere decir adelante y _posterior, _atrás_._


You're right that my off-the-cuff definitions wouldn't work very well for a biped!

Here's a diagram showing the location of the pygidium (but not the gland), in case you're interested:
http://anic.ento.csiro.au/ants/images/terms_body_myrmicine.gif


----------



## mssg

k-in-sc said:


> You're right that my off-the-cuff definitions wouldn't work very well for a biped!
> 
> Here's a diagram showing the location of the pygidium (but not the gland), in case you're interested:
> http://anic.ento.csiro.au/ants/images/terms_body_myrmicine.gif


 


Hola, k-in-sc, muchas gracias. Claro que me interesa y me resulta muy útil.

Saludos

mssg


----------

